# Compact Cranks at the Giro d'Italia



## JoWu (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is an interesting piece of information for all those who feel that compact cranks are only for wimps:
"Contador also tested new material and rode with 34×32 gearing during the training rides. He is even considering the option of changing bikes for the descent off the Monte Crostis, which is already being called one of the most dangerous descents in recent racing history".
Excerpt from an article at Velonews.com reporting about Contador scouting some of the Giro climbs.
Personally I always ride a 50/34 and 12-27 when traveling to France. Here in Southern Ontario I ride a 52/34 and some times 52/38 compact with the same cassette.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

The pro's have used compact cranks on certian climbing stages before; for the Giro which is super mountainous this year, no surprise.

Rest assured, on the flat stages they will be rollin the big meat.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yup. Tyler Hamilton used them way back when. The pros will do whatever it takes to have an edge and if it's running a compact, so be it. When I rode in France a bunch of yrs ago I had a bike (borrowed) that had a triple on it. I was not sorry I had it.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Roberto Heras and Miguel Indurain both used triples to ride the Angriliu in Spain (different years obviously) as well as many others. Whatever it takes, right?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

davidka said:


> Roberto Heras and Miguel Indurain both used triples to ride the Angriliu in Spain (different years obviously) as well as many others. Whatever it takes, right?


On Zoncolan stage at last year's Giro many top climbers had compacts and pushed 34x28 or even 34x29 for Campy users. Some (Vino and Gardet) used 11-32 cassettes, with 53/34 (yes, you read this right, 53/34) gearing at the front - shifting in the big ring must have been crappy, but they only had to do it once or twice during the stage, and they still had nice gearing for descent.

You do what you have to do to maintain efficient cadence at 24% gradients.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...rd-zinn-rides-the-giros-monte-zoncolon_118438


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

okay, i have a question about the artic;e that was quoted. it says he is considering changing bikes for the descent. he would actually have to "change" the bike before the start of the stage, right? like he would ride a different geometry frame for the entire stage. you cant just change bikes mid-race unless there is a mechanical, right?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

weltyed said:


> okay, i have a question about the artic;e that was quoted. it says he is considering changing bikes for the descent. he would actually have to "change" the bike before the start of the stage, right? like he would ride a different geometry frame for the entire stage. you cant just change bikes mid-race unless there is a mechanical, right?


I don't think there's any rules about changing bikes in the middle of a stage. I recall Jan Ullrich doing exactly that on one TDF stage because his climbing wheels weren't ideal for descending.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

weltyed said:


> okay, i have a question about the artic;e that was quoted. it says he is considering changing bikes for the descent. he would actually have to "change" the bike before the start of the stage, right? like he would ride a different geometry frame for the entire stage. you cant just change bikes mid-race unless there is a mechanical, right?


Hmm good question, but I think it would be pointless to do this. He will obviously lose some time doing this. Unless he is in a break and the team car is right next to him, he would have to wait for the last guy in the current group or peloton to crest before changing. Well I guess they can pre position the bike too. Just seems like it is a pointless idea that would cost too much time for the benefit.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh and this sounds nuts! 

“That descent off the Crostis, which is the climb before Zoncolan, I don’t know how we’re going to get down that. I don’t know if they’re going to repave it, or if they will put nets on the corners like on ski runs, because the drops there are tremendous. All I know is that even in a car, the descent puts your hair on end. I only hope nothing unfortunate happens that day,” Contador said. “(On switching bikes for the descent), I wouldn’t count it out, but in the end, I don’t think I would do it. I am glad to have seen it, just to be able to get ready for it in my mind. But if it’s raining or snowing … I don’t even want to think about it.” -Contador


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Good. Zoncolan will be even more a must see this year.

Hey Salsa! Did you know all these pros were sissies like me?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

kbwh said:


> Good. Zoncolan will be even more a must see this year.
> 
> Hey Salsa! Did you know all these pros were sissies like me?


It depends,

how many times per week are *you *doing the Zoncolan ?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> It depends,
> 
> how many times per week are *you *doing the Zoncolan ?


When are you going to pin a number and walk the walk?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

clayton.cole23 said:


> Hmm good question, but I think it would be pointless to do this. He will obviously lose some time doing this. Unless he is in a break and the team car is right next to him, he would have to wait for the last guy in the current group or peloton to crest before changing. Well I guess they can pre position the bike too. Just seems like it is a pointless idea that would cost too much time for the benefit.


When Ullrich did it, he had a guy waiting at the top of the climb with a bike. Ullrich jumped off his climbing bike and onto the descending bike and was off with the loss of perhaps a few seconds. I think someone doing this, like Contador, would be assuming that he's in the lead, or at least in a very small select group when the hits the summit. That's not that much of a stretch given his climbing skills and support riders.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Watch a cyclocross race, switching bikes doesn't take much time, even less so at the slow speeds they would go once cresting the top of such a beast of a climb.

With that said, I ride a standard locally nowadays but the last two years for cycling trips in the Pyrénées, I had a compact crank and a 11-28 cassette, I could have done without but I sure appreciated it.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

i can bench press +eleventy Zoncolan's + clown


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

And a compact crank.


----------

